

Show HN: Scheduling/recommendations for Coachella - mirsadm
http://www.musicfilmcomedy.com/en/schedule/Coachella_Weekend_1?day=2012-04-13

======
mirsadm
This is a project I've been working on for the last few weeks. We'd like to
get some feedback from anybody to may be going (or just curious). There are
still plenty of issues to be fixed but it should be functional.

